# Crossroads GF. B. Force :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Babe's buck at 6 days old... He is FB and looking pretty good at this point.  His registered name will be Crossroads GF. Brute Force. Which will go with the "B" in Babe and "Force" in G-Force (his sire).  

We are going to watch this guy as a potential herdsire for our herd. I look forward to seeing how he turns out! G-Force (owned by Leaning Tree Boers) has sired some outstanding kids. 


We'll probably call him Force, or B-Force.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow... he's simply stunning


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Handsome man


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks like he already means business.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  I can't wait to see how he matures. I think we are going to breed him to our black dapple girl Dazzle and see what we get.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I wuvs him... He has the sweetest face. Why do the buckling boer babies always steal my heart?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He does have a sweet face.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice looks like he will be a keeper. But all your goats look like keepers to me. I would have to keep building barns and pastures cause I would want to keep them all. lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice looking boy! He looks so tough and no-nonsense in all the pictures, until 
he goes and snuggles with Mom! Then he looks like a baby! The doe is beautiful
too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! He is really sweet and I think he'll grow up with a good temperament.  I'm hoping we'll be able to show him once he gets a little older, and look forward to seeing how he does.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I think he has wonderful color and going to be a powerhouse pretty soon. 
Congrats again.


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

I LOVE his looks! He looks exactly like our doe Penny (who is due to burst any day now) 

He is quite the Handsome little dude!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a gorgeous boy! love baby boers!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

wow what a beauty.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you guys.  He's pretty cool.  I've been trying to get new pictures but he won't stand still long enough for me to take a picture!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new ones from today! It finally stopped raining, and there is sun for the next ten days! Yay! 

He already has a nice twist, and I love his wide shoulders/chest. He is really sweet and freezes when we scratch him anywhere.  He reminds me so much of his half sis Dandi.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks like quite the busy little man.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pictures from today and a couple days ago.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Victoria do you know if there are enough entries for the wether sale at AF?
My two will are the ticket, I cant go unless they pay my way.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I have no idea... have you asked Leslie? I'm sure she would know.


----------

